# Cost of Burials



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

Wife was told today that a Brother of a sister-in-law died yesterday and the cost of the grave has increased from 15,000 to 20,000 pesos ! Because the grave diggers will be working overtime !
No wake ,no funeral parlour makeover etc just wrapped in a cloth and buried !
Same with an 83 yr old woman along our road no virus symptoms (Old age ) 
but the same rules apply !


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

bobby1947 said:


> Wife was told today that a Brother of a sister-in-law died yesterday and the cost of the grave has increased from 15,000 to 20,000 pesos ! Because the grave diggers will be working overtime !
> No wake ,no funeral parlour makeover etc just wrapped in a cloth and buried !
> Same with an 83 yr old woman along our road no virus symptoms (Old age )
> but the same rules apply !


Contributions from the wake are usually how this is paid for. No wake due to covid?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bobby1947 said:


> the cost of the grave has increased from 15,000 to 20,000 pesos ! Because the grave diggers will be working overtime !


 In a city short of space, or how come that much??! That's very much money for poor people...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> In a city short of space, or how come that much??! That's very much money for poor people...



A lot of the people here may be poor or financially challenged; however...there are 3 critical areas where the Filipino people do *NOT* scrimp on spending and that is: Weddings, Debuts and Funerals...and maybe even Fiesta...I have personally witnessed poor families spend outrageous amounts of money on these types of events when I knew positively they could *NOT* afford it! They will suffer financially for months or even years for the purposes of throwing a huge family event...

Like buying an expensive dress for a young girls Debut and throwing a huge coming of age party for her and spending tens of thousands of pesos at a time when the family as a whole is not eating well or able to pay all of their bills...but it will not stop their efforts to throw a huge event...

It's like they need to show all of their neighbors they are doing better than they really are or something. Kind of like saving face in the eyes of their neighbors...


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

bobby1947 said:


> Wife was told today that a Brother of a sister-in-law died yesterday and the cost of the grave has increased from 15,000 to 20,000 pesos ! Because the grave diggers will be working overtime !
> No wake ,no funeral parlour makeover etc just wrapped in a cloth and buried !
> Same with an 83 yr old woman along our road no virus symptoms (Old age )
> but the same rules apply !


Just your typical scam. Have someone call by phone that is filipino and see if they are told the same information.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Contributions from the wake are usually how this is paid for. No wake due to covid?




Yes...NO Wake due to COVID19 pandemic...however; here in Bohol, they recently started allowing Wakes again BUT limited to no more than 10 people at any one time...which does NOT allow them to have their big prayer groups each day during the Wake...

Situations like this shed light on the fact that this virus is wrecking havoc on more than the economy. People are being forced to change the very way they live and believe and exist and worship...

Quite the mental strain if you think about it!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Wake Happening Back In Affect*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Contributions from the wake are usually how this is paid for. No wake due to covid?


If the death is Covid for sure no wake but if not Covid related it's back again the wake the tents, that changed about a week ago in our region.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Well, I know a lot of people will hate me but here is my input.

First everybody should be cremated. Saves on money and land. Most funerals are gathered with people that are hypocrites. They may not have talked to the person in several years or helped them out when in need but they show up at the funeral and put on a sad face. I hate funerals. I witnessed this myself when my grandmother died. Her children hadn't seen her in several years but when she died all the vultures came out to the funeral.

Besides when I am dead and gone I don't care what they do with my body. I am never coming back.

Art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bobby1947 said:


> Wife was told today that a Brother of a sister-in-law died yesterday and the cost of the grave has increased from 15,000 to 20,000 pesos ! Because the grave diggers will be working overtime !
> No wake ,no funeral parlour makeover etc just wrapped in a cloth and buried !
> Same with an 83 yr old woman along our road no virus symptoms (Old age )
> but the same rules apply !


Burial costs depend on the area of the country and the LGU burial codes. 

Wrapped in a cloth & buried sounds similar to what they do in an area where we have relatives. The cemetery lot is free, pay P400 each to 3 guys to dig the grave, and cover the body, takes a half day.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> when I am dead and gone I don't care what they do with my body. I am never coming back.


 I want 
family to make mnine cheap concerning normal furneral equipment, 
they can make a "party" if they want,
but me in nice nature at own land (probably cremetated).

I expect I WILL come back as a ghost  going on keeping an eye at if they handle things good.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Lunkan,

As long as you come back as Casper the friendly ghost. It is weird but I do believe in ghost but not in the sense like Casper. Not everybody will be coming back as a ghostly figure. There are different ways that a person can be seen from after life. One is laser lights. The dead sends out energy and the colorful lasers light up. Hmmmmm! Maybe people here on the forum will think I am nuts. hahaha

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I plan to come back as myself 

I suppouse not all come back as ghosts, then it would be very crowded, I guess they come back who are motivated enough (and perhaps need to be strong will power to manage to get back.)


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Last night I spent 20,000 pesos on a reincarnation seminar.
I figured, what the heck, you only live once.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Doesn't sound to extreme, we would expect about that and we already own the plot.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We have also bought a graveplot for us in Iloilo and have also purchased a "pre-need" plan to cover up to P100,000 of any additional expenses for each of us. I have always tried to not be a burden to anyone else and feel I am the one to take care of any final expenses. This takes care of things here in the Phils. If perchance, I should end up back in the states, I purchased coverage for cremation for both myself and my last wife about 25 years ago, her portion was used in 2008 when she died but my part is still good. 

Fred


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

One word....Cremation....and a cool thing now is there are artisans that can use some of the ash in making a glass art object to keep and remember the loved one by. That's what my Asawa plans to do with mine for the 3kids to each have one and herself as well, in addition that I absolutely want to be cremated. I think the Spartans had it right with the funeral pyre....just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Lunkan,
> Maybe people here on the forum will think I am nuts. hahaha
> 
> art


Yup! But aren't we All?!...At least a little bit?


----------

